# Bianchi + Campagnolo + Disc Brake



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are a Bianchi fan this will do it for you. 









Mechanical shifting with hydro braking


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

SRAM got roasted so hard for its Moai shifter hoods, and now they've been fixed with eTap HRD. Now Campagnolo debuts their own Moai hoods courtesy of their Magura partnership.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Wouldn't a Bianchi fan prefer Celeste? Nice looking bike though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've always thought that that non-Celeste Infinito CV Disc was made for the US market.
Nothing wrong with those hoods. 8 mm taller than the rim brake version. Looks taller than that, but that's because they could shorten the brake handle blades.


----------

